# New chicks



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hey everyone,our new chicks are home safe and well under some heat,we decided to go for the two week old(ish) chicks as its our first time and 5days old would be bordering on blind leading the blind,they seem to be settling in well,our two jack russles are very interested in them,haha


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! What breeds did you go with? Only 4?


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Yes just a small 4 flock,to begin with,we're very new to chickens,there light Sussex and amber Sussex I think,good layers is what I asked for,and the lovely farmer gentleman replied that these were what I'd want,(although his accent was barely audible hehe) there currently sleeping ,very cute


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Chicken math will get you! Make sure you have a nice big coop! We were going to get 6... We have 17! Not keeping the roosters though so we are down to 13 without them. 

Enjoy they get so big so fast. Mine are 5-6 weeks old and are giants now!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thanks chici,get your photos up,I'd love to see your lot


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have tons of pics up through different threads. I get picture happy some days! Here's a few though. I have columbian rock x, production reds, dark brahmas, barred rocks and silkies!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

OMGosh!! Thank you for the photos there truly fantastic,this forum has got me excited to be doing this,and has been a help no end, I love the look of all the chickens ,but how cute are the baby silkies when they hatch,so fluffy,and they stay fluffy,CUTE! My husband is in awe that I have no chicks in my conservatory ,chirping away,first night was just fine,they poop ALOT! But what doesn't  they have most defiantly grown,what I love most is how they sleep,they're adorable


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

And I have two jack Russle terrier dogs,dog and bitch,she's had a litter,over 2 years ago,she keeps protecting the box of chicks as if there her own,very cute indeed


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

These where mine I just gave them away ti a farm the other day


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

I was leaving a note on the cute chick thread about my chicks, now two weeks old, and saw this new chick thread. Your new chicks are adorable. I am waiting on a coronation sussex myself. I was originally planning on a light sussex from reading about them, so I think you are going to be happy with her from what I read. Congratulations. They are adorable. I too have four right now, but as mentioned by Genfo, the chicken math does take hold. I have two coming and in the school I work at, the teacher that hatched out 5 chicks may be giving me the sweet little lavendar orpington I have my eye on. I didn't hatch out eggs because I didn't want the chance of getting a rooster or more! I know I would have a hard time giving them away once I already had them. I was thrilled when I checked the little lavendar orpingtons pin feathers and saw she was a girl because I really wanted her, but wouldn't take the little one if it was a rooster. It looks like your new chicks are calm. do they pick up easy for you? I have a couple that come right up to my hand and a couple that would rather not be bothered by me.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,just getting this reply now,that's fab you have to put some photos up when your new babs,I love chickens! I had so many people tell me not to do it,there messy and hard work,well I'm ready for the hard work  for me an animal looked after me will be happy animals  there very happy to be picked up,but one likes to flap the wee wings and peck haha,I look at her and say "you don't want to fly away?? The doggies will get you " hehe,so small but feisty


----------

